# Re-Location JBR/MArina



## intotheblue (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I've just relocated to Dubai as an Airline Pilot.

Looking for advice on areas to live that are an easy commute to Terminal 2 (20mins) and Sea Views.

Spent two days of viewings at JBR but not overly impressed with the Spec's.

Any other areas I should consider greatly appreciated.


Bucket and spade at the ready.

lane:


----------



## Tala84 (Aug 9, 2011)

check cordoba compound in the knowledge village area, it's beautiful, it's close to the metro station too.

Also, Al seef towers in JLT are very nice. 

Best of Luck


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The OP wants something with a sea view so JLT is out of the question. I'm not sure if you get a view of the sea from Knowledge village either.

How about you move towards Deira and find a place near Al Mamzar beach park? You will be approximately 20 minutes away from Terminal 2(depending on traffic) and will also have access to the beach.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah there is no beach view from Cordoba, I live there. Also 20 minutes to terminal 2 is hard, as it is the other side of the Airport. Mamzar is not a bad shout, and there is a new development down there but I cant remember the name. If you want to live in an expat area then you are going to have to accept that it will be more like 40 minutes travel. If that is acceptabler then the Palm and certain parts of the Marina are best


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

A few of the FlyDubai pilots live down in the marina, at the times you`re working it won`t be too bad for traffic, about 20-25 mins should do it.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry but that needs a correction. At absolute best with no traffic and sticking to 10% of the speed limit, it is at least 35 mins to terminal 2 from the Marina. Bare minimum.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m sorry but that is not correct, I travel 6 days in 10 to terminal 1 and it rarely takes much more than 15 to 20 mins. It takes me 45-50 mins to get to get to Baracuda from the Marina.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Perhaps as the crow (eagle?) flies, but not by car at sensible speeds?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Took me 22 minutes this morning from JBR to T2. Of course it is Saturday and 6:00 am, but welcome to my life....


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I stand corrected..................


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You weren`t completely wrong, it`s probably about 35 mins in a Morris Minor !! lol


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You brought your car with you?....................

;-)


----------

